# Passenger car dimensions, interior lighting



## SLARR (Feb 27, 2008)

1) I am looking for the width and height of Bachman (Jackson & Sharp Passenger Car) and LGB wooden old American style passenger cars (Denver & South Park, PRR, etc.)  to select the brand that has the right size for my live steamer. I am interested in the width of the coach body (side wall to side wall) and the height from the wheel to the top of the roof.

Not even the technical support of both companies could give me these dimensions, I count now on the help of other large scalers.

2) My second question is how to get a good interior lighting. Do I have to buy the manufacturers' lighting kits or can I do better with the help of other large scalers and a few parts from the electronics store? I like to use both track power when I run on an electric lay-out and rechargeable batteries when I am on a live steam track. I need probably some resistors to limit the voltage as some people use 18 V.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't have exact dimensions, but both cars are virtually identical in height and width, but the B'mann car is just a bit longer. I believe the width is around 4 1/4" wide. What steamer are you using to pull them?

Here's a recent thread on lighting passenger cars that may give you some ideas:
www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/17/postid/8656/view/topic/Default.aspx

Later,

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

From a Finescale Railroader review, the Bachmann car is 4 1/4" wide, 19 1/8" long, and 5 7/8" tall. The LGB of America web states the LGB car is 495mm long, but I believe that includes the couplers. The LGB carbody itself is around 1" shorter than the B'mann car. 

Later, 

K


----------

